# Windows 10 Creators Update question



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2017)

Does anyone here have the new Windows 10 Creators update installed on their computer?  I went into my updates today with all the talk of ransomware attacks just to make sure my updates were current, and when checking it started to download some updates and stopped at 55%.

When I looked at my installed updates list, there was a new one from Windows 10 Creators, something I haven't noticed in the past on my updates, installed today.  But, I'm unsure if it's really fully downloaded or not, I may not want it there if it is.

I don't do gaming or anything special on my computer, and my knowledge of computers is very limited.  I like to keep things simple.  Is this update really necessary for computer security like all the other regular Windows updates?  If it has installed and causes problems, can it easily be uninstalled?

I read the the Windows version once this is installed is 17 something, and I checked mine and it's version 1607. Don't know if that means anything.  Any thought from computer savvy folks here?


----------



## HarryH (May 15, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I read the the Windows version once this is installed is 17 something, and I checked mine and it's version 1607. Don't know if that means anything.  Any thought from computer savvy folks here?



I am at the same version of 10. From my understanding, I will be notified when it is available for my system, as there are system adjustments required to enable download and install. It is not exactly automatic in that respect.

You do have the option to install right away, if you choose. I am waiting for them to contact me. I will install the creator version when it comes available, as Microsoft will likely stop supporting 1607 as quickly as they stopped supporting version 1507, which was in the past few weeks. I just hope my software is good to go with the Creators update.


----------



## Wintermint (May 15, 2017)

My version is 1703 and the newest updates are only slowly appearing. They are drip dripping them so as to make less demand on servers. I would not worry at all. Your system sounds quite normal from what you describe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2017)

Thank you both for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2017)

I just checked my system, and I am at level 1607...last updated about 3 hours ago.  There is also a message asking if I want to be put on the list for an early update for the Creators Update...if so, answer yes.  I left that alone, for now, and if this is an optional update, I will wait a bit, and be looking for news about this update on places like CNET, etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2017)

Thanks Don, I did just get a pop-up on being notified about the Creators Update, and I clicked 'remind me later'.  I won't be interested in this unless it's a recommended security update for windows 10.


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2017)

Here's what I've found, so far, about this Creators Update.  It looks like it will be a free update, and has all sorts of neat features for someone who wants to get real "creative" with their PC.  I doubt that I would have much use for it, but if no problems crop up, in the early releases, I may accept the update, and play with it a bit as time passes....there might be some stuff there that would come in handy.  I have gobs of free HD space, so that's not an issue.  

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3181...-inking-and-edge-win-mixed-reality-loses.html


----------

